# Chuck Question.



## PaPa_Jack (Sep 11, 2016)

Having acquired a 9A, I am in the market for amenities to make it more effective. One of the things I want is a 4 jaw chuck. What is the largest reasonable chuck that will work? I have a standard 6" 3 jaw on it now and it appears that an  8" might be a better choice in the long run. What say you?


----------



## Whyemier (Sep 11, 2016)

On the six inch the jaws should extend, in the reverse position, about 8"-9" making it acceptable for your lathe. I have a 9C SB and the same chuck, it fit all I could swing over the ways.  Most of what I did was restricted to about 5.5" diameter so it would clear the carriage. My humble opinion is a larger chuck would not provide better/bigger results.  Having a good 8" face plate might serve you better.

I don't use the SB 9C as much anymore as I have an 11" Grizzley lathe.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 11, 2016)

An 8" would be way to big in my opinion.
I have an 8" 4 jaw independant on my heavy ten but only because I got it brand new and dirt cheap, and my spindle is substantially heavier on the heavy 10 versus a 9. But I cannot extend the jaws out all the way or they will hit the bed, I have to be very carefull of that. One day I will probably downsize it to a 6" 4 jaw independant. But it works for now.


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 11, 2016)

I have got to agree with the above posters---6" is about as big as I would want on a SB9. I use a 5" 3 jaw  and a 6" 4 jaw and have to be careful using the 6" 4 jaw using it with the jaws extended out-----not a whole lot of room between the jaws and the bed of the lathe.


----------



## PaPa_Jack (Sep 11, 2016)

I appreciate the info. A 6 inch it is. I already had an 8.5 inch faceplate. A very heavy one at that. I didn't think, or know, if it would be that useful but I may have to rethink that.


----------



## PaPa_Jack (Sep 14, 2016)

Bought a genuine South Bend 4 jaw chuck on Ebay. It works like a charm. Very pleased with it. 

My 3 jaw, which came with the lathe, is a Cushman. I don''t know if that is original or not. I am having a
little trouble with it sticking like it has something in the spiral gear. I tried to take it apart to check it out, but I cannot get it to budge. Is there a trick to it that I don't see? It works fine, but sometimes when running it in or out it just suddenly binds up and I have to play with it to get it freed up, then it will be OK for a while.


----------

